# I’m going to go ahead and freak out…



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Something fishy going on. I’ve been frying my brain and came up empty, so going to ask you guys.

For the past few weeks - and I mentioned this before - lots and lots of DD pings end up paying more. Not $0.37 more, $2-3 more.

I’m being conservative when I say “many”. Only because I don’t want to say “all”. Even the nicer ones. I just dropped off my 6th for today. And again!








2 miles. Offer was for $8.25

And I’m used to this by now.

WHAT IS GOING ON??? It _never_ used to be this way.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m not kidding.









See?!?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They've been talking about tip hiding for a few months.

I don't know its always the case, as they can add extra tip en route. When they see you coming early, that helps.

I don't bank on it, usually the add on tips are from the better paying orders, and the hidden tips, like around $7, to me is a 4-5$ tip without proof otherwise.


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Something fishy going on. I’ve been frying my brain and came up empty, so going to ask you guys.
> 
> For the past few weeks - and I mentioned this before - lots and lots of DD pings end up paying more. Not $0.37 more, $2-3 more.
> 
> ...


Funny because I've noticed uber eats is the opposite lately. A lot of orders for $2 and $3 total. Maybe I need to try dd. Also, no I'm not accepting those trash orders from eats.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

CowboyNation214 said:


> Funny because I've noticed uber eats is the opposite lately. A lot of orders for $2 and $3 total. Maybe I need to try dd. Also, no I'm not accepting those trash orders from eats.


Yes, I’m pretty pissed off with UE.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> They've been talking about tip hiding for a few months.
> 
> I don't know its always the case, as they can add extra tip en route. When they see you coming early, that helps.
> 
> I don't bank on it, usually the add on tips are from the better paying orders, and the hidden tips, like around $7, to me is a 4-5$ tip without proof otherwise.


Oh, I don’t bank on it. I don’t take any orders I’d not be if not happy, then satisfied with. Most of the time it’s $2x1 or more, but I’ll take the occasional $1.5x1, and perhaps a few pennies less - if it’s painfully slow, or if I’m heading home and it’s on my way. But that happens rarely - I’ve been trying to dicipline myself to take more $1.5/1, but can’t seem to.

I was wondering if anyone else is getting the same.

Fair warning - I’m known for my intuition, but I’ve mentioned this already. So it’s possible that I’ve gotten enough rides under my girdle for it to kick in.

I’m certainly not complaining either way.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I'd love to gamble on those small orders when they're so close like that. Problem is that they'll never be ready and I'd have to cancel 50% of them. 

If I take an order it has to be worth waiting 10-15 minutes.


----------



## flymiester (Aug 27, 2019)

Good for you guys. I don’t do delivery or shopping. No interest, I generally average $30 an hour driving both Uber and Lyft platforms very part-time. I definitely don’t trust Uber Eats in my area. I’ve ordered UE before only to find out later that my order will never be delivered because the restaurant told me they have no agreement with UE. Totally fraudulent company. DD has been solid.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I'd love to gamble on those small orders when they're so close like that. Problem is that they'll never be ready and I'd have to cancel 50% of them.
> 
> If I take an order it has to be worth waiting 10-15 minutes.


My point was I don’t gamble. It’s not like I was thinking “oh, lets see if there’s a hidden tip!” I took them at face value; they’re all $2 a mile, mostly over. Short distance. I can do a bunch in no time. Or I can sit for 6 hours just declining.

I’m just freaked out that I get this on almost every order. It’s normalto get them every once in a while, but every order?!? Wierd.

Wierd stuff bothers me.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

flymiester said:


> Good for you guys. I don’t do delivery or shopping. No interest, I generally average $30 an hour driving both Uber and Lyft platforms very part-time. I definitely don’t trust Uber Eats in my area. I’ve ordered UE before only to find out later that my order will never be delivered because the restaurant told me they have no agreement with UE. Totally fraudulent company. DD has been solid.


And there he is - our token PAX guy telling us we’re losers and he’s rolling in dough. 
😂😂😂

THAT’S IT. LETS GO SPAM THEIR SUBFORUMS WITH REALLY IRRELEVANT DELIVERY CRAP. WHO’S WITH ME?

My new nick is Ant D’Arc!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My point was I don’t gamble. It’s not like I was thinking “oh, lets see if there’s a hidden tip!” I took them at face value; they’re all $2 a mile, mostly over. Short distance. I can do a bunch in no time. Or I can sit for 6 hours just declining.
> 
> I’m just freaked out that I get this on almost every order. It’s normalto get them every once in a while, but every order?!? Wierd.
> 
> Wierd stuff bothers me.


I have to gamble on the time, not the money. Once I've had to wait somewhere, it takes a monster payout to get me back there.

Most of them will make you wait. A select few wont.

So for the small runs really just aren't there ime.

Also bearing in mind the insane quantity it takes to make anything in the 6-7$ range.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

It's been like this on DD for at least a couple years now. 99% of customers are NOT adding extra tip on after you pick up the order. DD just hides the amount with random dollar amounts now. $7.50 might be more used to pretty much mean it was more , drivers caught on so door dash changed it. Usually if it's $6 or more the possibility is there for a hidden tip. But I don't accept anything more than 2-3 miles on DD and it needs to be going to a house.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I had this happen during lunch a few days ago. 4 out 5 orders for $7 turned into $9-10. I thought it was odd. It’s usually just a couple here and there


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

On another thread someone mentioned the threshold for DD tip hiding begins at $7.50. Any offer below that you get paid what the offer says. That seems to be about right. At least I can say for myself I've never seen tip hiding on an offer below $7.50.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> On another thread someone mentioned the threshold for DD tip hiding begins at $7.50. Any offer below that you get paid what the offer says. That seems to be about right. At least I can say for myself I've never seen tip hiding on an offer below $7.50.


I will gamble more on my history with the restaurant rather than the amount DD shows. Usually I won’t take less than my criteria on face value. However after 5 years certain places I know the clientele. For example, 2 nights ago I got a $5.25 offer for 3 miles. Normally I would never take that, however the offer was from a high order value restaurant with a good clientele history with me. The $5.25 turned into $13.50.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

flymiester said:


> Good for you guys. I don’t do delivery or shopping. No interest, I generally average $30 an hour driving both Uber and Lyft platforms very part-time. I definitely don’t trust Uber Eats in my area. I’ve ordered UE before only to find out later that my order will never be delivered because the restaurant told me they have no agreement with UE. Totally fraudulent company. DD has been solid.


Thirty bucks an hour is nice.

Active time or actual time, driveway to driveway?

Curious, what is your dollars to mile ratio, from driveway until you return?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, I don’t bank on it. I don’t take any orders I’d not be if not happy, then satisfied with. Most of the time it’s $2x1 or more, but I’ll take the occasional $1.5x1, and perhaps a few pennies less - if it’s painfully slow, or if I’m heading home and it’s on my way. But that happens rarely - I’ve been trying to dicipline myself to take more $1.5/1, but can’t seem to.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else is getting the same.
> 
> ...


In my region;

GH: You get paid what you see on the offer.
UE: Maybe hidden tips but not enough info on the offer to make an educated guess.
DD: Gambling. However, if using an Android phone with the widget enabled, a lot of information is provided prior to accepting or declining an offer to make an educated guess whether the tip will be over two or four bucks a mile.

Intuition and experience are the main elements of sniffing out hidden tips on DD, (along with an Android phone with the widget enabled.)

At least in my region and my personal experience.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I have to gamble on the time, not the money. Once I've had to wait somewhere, it takes a monster payout to get me back there.
> 
> Most of them will make you wait. A select few wont.
> 
> ...


I’m pretty fortunate - none of the ones I pick up make me wait. It happens on a rare occasion, but as it’s infrequent, I know it’s just real circumstances.

I cut any place that makes me wait two trips in a row. I have a few that I know will make me wait at least 10 minutes - so I only take pings that reflect that wait and take my time getting there.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Something fishy going on. I’ve been frying my brain and came up empty, so going to ask you guys.
> 
> For the past few weeks - and I mentioned this before - lots and lots of DD pings end up paying more. Not $0.37 more, $2-3 more.
> 
> ...


Know how when you go to a restuarant and they tell you an hour wait and call you in 25 minutes and you're happy? 


Maybe they are doing it on purpose on decent paying jobs to sucker people into the lower paying ones.

" Oh, a $4.00 offer, but they've been paying $3.00 more ill take it"


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Know how when you go to a restuarant and they tell you an hour wait and call you in 25 minutes and you're happy?
> 
> 
> Maybe they are doing it on purpose on decent paying jobs to sucker people into the lower paying ones.
> ...


That would be along their lines. The only thing is they were all on orders I took at face value. And I don’t take $4 trips.i mean 6 miles for $11 is not ideal, granted. But it’s not exactly sucky, either.

I had a 22-mile ping for $6 this morning. At 6 a.m. including a $1.50 promo. Kicker: it was a Wawa. There are at least 6 Wawas that I know of personally on the way. Each one would be closer to the drop-off. Spoiler alert: I did not take it. 

I’m so happy I got up at 4:30!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

And it makes no sense. But people do it.

Back when I had a "job", if I was running late I would order delivery after I got there.

Alot of the nearest locations would be unavailable on the apps, or worse yet, charge higher fees, so that it was cheaper to order from a restaurant 10 miles away.

Lesson learned.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

It continues. I’m seriously freaking out.

5 miles:








1.8 miles (double - neighbors; thr chick was a freeloader and only tipped $1.50 - ***** - but 2 promos running, so +2.50 for each)


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

It's refund season. Tips are higher. Last week was the best week I've had all year earnings wise.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Wow. I wish some of that would make it this way. I can’t remember when it’s been this bad.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That would be along their lines. The only thing is they were all on orders I took at face value. And I don’t take $4 trips.i mean 6 miles for $11 is not ideal, granted. But it’s not exactly sucky, either.
> 
> I had a 22-mile ping for $6 this morning. At 6 a.m. including a $1.50 promo. Kicker: it was a Wawa. There are at least 6 Wawas that I know of personally on the way. Each one would be closer to the drop-off. Spoiler alert: I did not take it.
> 
> I’m so happy I got up at 4:30!!!


Has the process changed for those low paying orders? Does DD just cancel the order and tell the customer no driver's available? Or do they let the restaurant make the order and let it sit for 4 hours until a newbie driver picks it up?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Has the process changed for those low paying orders? Does DD just cancel the order and tell the customer no driver's available? Or do they let the restaurant make the order and let it sit for 4 hours until a newbie driver picks it up?


I honestly don’t know. I can’t afford delivery. 😂


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Has the process changed for those low paying orders? Does DD just cancel the order and tell the customer no driver's available? Or do they let the restaurant make the order and let it sit for 4 hours until a newbie driver picks it up?


If no one picks it up after a certain amount of time, it'll get combined with another delivery that's on a similar route. Of course, there's always some smart-assed multi-apper out there who's willing to take on the extra work.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> there's always some smart-assed multi-apper out there who's willing to take on the extra work.


If you sincerely believe it's the multi-appers (like me) who are grabbing garbage orders then you really don't understand how to successfully multi app. The idea is not to grab 1 good GH offer and combine it with 1 bad DD offer, (which mainly means you're picking up from 2 different restaurants) but rather grab 2 good GH/DD/UE offers.

When garbage offers are combined it is much more likely the garbage offer gets picked up by someone who is on one platform and already has a pick up from the same restaurant and thinks they are making a "little extra" not realizing most of the time they're getting hosed.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> it is much more likely the garbage offer gets picked up by someone who is on one platform and already has a pick up from the same restaurant and thinks they are making a "little extra" not realizing most of the time they're getting hosed.


This is what I was talking about, not that other thing you said.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> If you sincerely believe it's the multi-appers (like me) who are grabbing garbage orders then you really don't understand how to successfully multi app. The idea is not to grab 1 good GH offer and combine it with 1 bad DD offer, (which mainly means you're picking up from 2 different restaurants) but rather grab 2 good GH/DD/UE offers.
> 
> When garbage offers are combined it is much more likely the garbage offer gets picked up by someone who is on one platform and already has a pick up from the same restaurant and thinks they are making a "little extra" not realizing most of the time they're getting hosed.


I’m not sure I agree though. If both orders are heading the same way doesn’t bother me too much. I mean, sure, I’d rather they both tip well, but if I’m getting an extra $4 from a low tipper who’s literally a neighbor (I get lots of those for one townhouse development) on top of an $8 - I don’t care. It’s still 2 miles for $12. $12 is better than $8. But it has to be from the same place and going to almost the same place. And I divide by 2. So $6 for 2 miles.

I still stay away from UE doubles unless the payout is VERY attractive. Mostly because they don’t give pickup/dropoff for both, easy to get suckered.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m not sure I agree though. If both orders are heading the same way doesn’t bother me too much. I mean, sure, I’d rather they both tip well, but if I’m getting an extra $4 from a low tipper who’s literally a neighbor (I get lots of those for one townhouse development) on top of an $8 - I don’t care. It’s still 2 miles for $12. $12 is better than $8. But it has to be from the same place and going to almost the same place. And I divide by 2. So $6 for 2 miles.
> 
> I still stay away from UE doubles unless the payout is VERY attractive. Mostly because they don’t give pickup/dropoff for both, easy to get suckered.


I don't disagree under _very limited _circumstances. However, in a bigger picture if we take no-tip or low-tip orders then the customer gets conditioned that they don't have to tip or can tip $1 which is a very bad thing for all of us. Customer's behaviors are a result of conditioning and rewards.

Every time a cheapskate places an order with no tip and gets the food delivered it reinforces bad behavior. Uber X drivers get very low tip rates, partially because when Uber started customers were told tipping isn't required and pax driver tips have never fully recovered from that.

I _almost never_ will take anything under $7.50 wether it's a single, or part of a double, triple, whatever!!! That's because I believe that anyone who is expecting someone to go pick up their food for them and deliver it to their door should be willing to tip that person _at least_ $5 for the effort. For me it's a matter of principle so if the offer isn't $7.50 it means the customer tipped less than $5 and as far as I'm concerned they can starve or go pick up their own food!!!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Every time a cheapskate places an order with no tip and gets the food delivered it reinforces bad behavior.


This. 💯


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I don't disagree under _very limited _circumstances. However, in a bigger picture if we take no-tip or low-tip orders then the customer gets conditioned that they don't have to tip or can tip $1 which is a very bad thing for all of us. Customer's behaviors are a result of conditioning and rewards.
> 
> Every time a cheapskate places an order with no tip and gets the food delivered it reinforces bad behavior. Uber X drivers get very low tip rates, partially because when Uber started customers were told tipping isn't required and pax driver tips have never fully recovered from that.
> 
> I _almost never_ will take anything under $7.50 wether it's a single, or part of a double, triple, whatever!!! That's because I believe that anyone who is expecting someone to go pick up their food for them and deliver it to their door should be willing to tip that person _at least_ $5 for the effort. For me it's a matter of principle so if the offer isn't $7.50 it means the customer tipped less than $5 and as far as I'm concerned they can starve or go pick up their own food!!!


I agree generally. That said, I’m not going to turn down a double that pays $16 for going less than 2 miles from and to the same place when the surge is $2.50 per order. I’m just being honest.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m not going to turn down a double that pays $16 for going less than 2 miles


In the past, I would have. Nowadays, I won't either.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I don't disagree under _very limited _circumstances. However, in a bigger picture if we take no-tip or low-tip orders then the customer gets conditioned that they don't have to tip or can tip $1 which is a very bad thing for all of us. Customer's behaviors are a result of conditioning and rewards.
> 
> Every time a cheapskate places an order with no tip and gets the food delivered it reinforces bad behavior. Uber X drivers get very low tip rates, partially because when Uber started customers were told tipping isn't required and pax driver tips have never fully recovered from that.
> 
> I _almost never_ will take anything under $7.50 wether it's a single, or part of a double, triple, whatever!!! That's because I believe that anyone who is expecting someone to go pick up their food for them and deliver it to their door should be willing to tip that person _at least_ $5 for the effort. For me it's a matter of principle so if the offer isn't $7.50 it means the customer tipped less than $5 and as far as I'm concerned they can starve or go pick up their own food!!!


Matter of principle?

My principal objective is profitability.

Any offer that gets me at two bucks a mile from driveway to return is considered.

Especially when dead heading is involved.

Conditioning non-tippers in my market ain't gonna happen. Too many drivers that are new or clueless.

Granted, low or non-tipped offers run the risk of false claims and poor ratings, but, in my experience, the risks are manageable.

Over 5,100 deliveries on DD alone and currently sitting at 5.0. 

For the last few months, I have grinded the last four or five days at month end to achieve TD status. Sure, I got non-delivery claims and low ratings, but I always cover my ass.

This month, it seems impossible to raise my AR from 6% to over 70%, so I ain't even gonna try.

Experiment, learn and adapt.

Gonna see if my Large Order Program offers are affected by non-TD status.

At the end of the pay day, it's about profitability, not principles. I deliver food. I am not a weapons merchant.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I agree generally. That said, I’m not going to turn down a double that pays $16 for going less than 2 miles from and to the same place when the surge is $2.50 per order. I’m just being honest.


I’d take that too. I think we’re getting off track here. The original topic brought up was on garbage second add-ons, not doubling your money for no extra miles. That’s a no brainer.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I’d take that too. I think we’re getting off track here. The original topic brought up was on garbage second add-ons, not doubling your money for no extra miles. That’s a no brainer.


The original topic was hidden tips.

Then morphed into stacks and add-ons.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> The original topic was hidden tips.
> 
> Then morphed into stacks and add-ons.


Exactly, thanks for the pointless clarity. However, the conversation I replied to was garbage offers combined as an add on. Is that not allowed?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Exactly, thanks for the pointless clarity. However, the conversation I replied to was garbage offers combined as an add on. Is that not allowed?


Ten yard penalty and loss of down for block to the back.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There’s a lot to unpack here but I’ll keep it simple.

We’re talking about GARBAGE OFFERS combined with good offers I.e. here’s an extra $2.75 for an additional 3.8 miles! 



Judge and Jury said:


> My principal objective is profitability.


As is mine and many people. However GARBAGE offers tend to lower profitability not enhance it.


Judge and Jury said:


> Conditioning non-tippers in my market ain't gonna happen. Too many drivers that are new or clueless.


Fine with me, let all the newbies and clueless deliver the low/no tip offers. I’M NOT, is that ok?


Judge and Jury said:


> I deliver food. I am not a weapons merchant.


Ok 🤷‍♂️ Whatever that means.


Judge and Jury said:


> I have grinded the last four or five days at month end to achieve TD status.


TD status is a good way to have low earnings.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> it's about profitability, not principles


By the way, you’re peddling a false narrative as if they are mutually exclusive. You don’t see a way to have both?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Still freaking out. Very first delivery since Sunday. 3 miles. 









At this point I’m tempted to not even turn on UE.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> At this point I’m tempted to not even turn on UE.


UE is complete and utter garbage. Last night a restaurant manager was complaining to me that his UE orders either sit on the shelf for hours or are never picked up. Tells you everything you need to know about UE.

If I remember right you also signed up for GH. Why don't you run GH with DD?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> UE is complete and utter garbage. Last night a restaurant manager was complaining to me that his UE orders either sit on the shelf for hours or are never picked up. Tells you everything you need to know about UE.
> 
> If I remember right you also signed up for GH. Why don't you run GH with DD?


Very next one. This is soooo wierd! Also 3 miles. 








GH assigned me to an area I don’t want to drive. Contacted them several times - nothing. Plus their schedule stuff bugs me. Too strict.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Very next one. This is soooo wierd! Also 3 miles.
> View attachment 655405
> 
> GH assigned me to an area I don’t want to drive. Contacted them several times - nothing. Plus their schedule stuff bugs me. Too strict.


I don't get what is weird about them.
They are simply good orders!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

And again… same 3 miles (end of “shift, heading in the right direction).










Rickos69 said:


> I don't get what is weird about them.
> They are simply good orders!


They all paid more than quoted. And not $0.25 more. 3 out of 4 did.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> And again… same 3 miles (end of “shift, heading in the right direction).
> View attachment 655411
> 
> 
> They all paid more than quoted. And not $0.25 more. 3 out of 4 did.


Ride the wave and enjoy!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Ride the wave and enjoy!!!


Oh, I am. But life has shown that everything happens for a reason. When something changes so dramatically, I need to understand why. I just posted my promo screen. Been like that for a couple of weeks, too. Started around the same time.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, I am. But life has shown that everything happens for a reason. When something changes so dramatically, I need to understand why. I just posted my promo screen. Been like that for a couple of weeks, too. Started around the same time.


No one simple answer. Most times any issues around driver offers and pay depend on:

The places and their customers. Higher ticket values and better clientele = higher tips. (think real restaurants not chains.)
current supply of drivers.
current demand of deliveries.
What has the AI learned about you. Have you finally gotten enough deliveries (1000+) where they have learned you are never, ever, ever going to pick up garbage offers?
Current amount of new drivers on their honeymoon.
I firmly believe the far majority of offer values surround those five issues. Like @Rickos69 said, enjoy it while you have it! The only consistent thing about these gigs is their inconsistency.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Meanwhile on UE:









Well _that’s_ a new low. I’m pretty disgusted


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> By the way, you’re peddling a false narrative as if they are mutually exclusive. You don’t see a way to have both?


Nope.

Gonna accept bad offers while dead heading back to my shade tree.

Not accepting bad offers based on a principle of no tip - no trip is self defeating.

Every offer needs to be evaluated on its merits in the moment and the ultimate goal of two bucks per mile from my driveway until I return.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> There’s a lot to unpack here but I’ll keep it simple.
> 
> We’re talking about GARBAGE OFFERS combined with good offers I.e. here’s an extra $2.75 for an additional 3.8 miles!
> 
> ...


By the way, TD status has many perks that most drivers don't realize.

I usually grind the last three to five days per month to get the perks. The AR requirement is only calculated at midnight on the last day of the month.

This month, however, I did not see the possibility of raising my AR from 6% to the 70% required.

Experiment, learn and adapt. Not gonna be a TD next month. Gonna document the results.

By the way, have you qualified for TD status recently?

Have you any experience with TD status?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Meanwhile on UE:
> View attachment 655439
> 
> 
> Well _that’s_ a new low. I’m pretty disgusted


The lowest payout I've seen in my market is $1.50, and like the one above it's part of a double order.

I once received an Eats offer total of $4.50 for a TRIPLE order. I didn't get a chance to take a screenshot of it.

There's no market in the US in which Eats pays less than $2.00 for single orders.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> By the way, have you qualified for TD status recently?
> 
> Have you any experience with TD status?


Yes, I was one of the original Top Dashers when the program started back in 2019. I was also able to maintain it for 3 months. That was before DD started hiding the total payout and also when the offers were higher than they are today. Back then I was able to maintain the A/R because the offers were better, simple.

Back then the biggest advantage of being a TD was the ability to jump online and offline at will. That was invaluable as a multi apper as back then you could only pause for a total of 30 minutes per dash. Also, they used to be much more restrictive about the number of Dashers allowed online so again, it was valuable.

Today the program is complete garbage and there is little value to it. There is no perk worth driving your earnings into the ground. With the volume of bad offers, to be a TD you’d have to take a lot of bad offers which will drive down your Gross and profitability.

For whatever reason, you seem to have become a real smart ass and are enjoying trying to get into it with me and others. You ask a question just being a sarcastic fool thinking that I had no idea what it was to actually be a Top Dasher. Too bad, you used to seem like a decent guy. Now you’re just deliberately trying to be a dick.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I actually reached 20% yesterday!!! It only lasted one ping though. 😂

At 17% now. Might be back to my usual 2% today.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I actually reached 20% yesterday!!! It only lasted one ping though. 😂
> 
> At 17% now. Might be back to my usual 2% today.


23% here. I have not gotten to 0% lately, but for some reason I can't reach 25% either, if for no other reason, than for my stat to turn yellow from red.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> 23% here. I have not gotten to 0% lately, but for some reason I can't reach 25% either, if for no other reason, than for my stat to turn yellow from red.


Mine swings wildly from about 9% to 33%. Right now it's 29% which is near the high end for me. (it's been as low as 3%). I think part of the reason mine is higher than usual lately is because GH has been better than it's been in a while. Therefore when DD machine guns low offers and I already have a GH in the car I'll just pause them for awhile.

Also, although I really don't keep track my customer rating has been at 4.99 which is way higher than ever. Last night I had a "Karen" yelling at me complaining about the cheap bags the restaurant used. It had nothing to do with me I was just her captured audience! I had a strong suspicion she was going to downrate me and at the end of the night my rating went down to 4.98! I couldn't care less, anything over 4.8 is good by NY standards, it's a rough crowd here!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Mine swings wildly from about 9% to 33%. Right now it's 29% which is near the high end for me. (it's been as low as 3%). I think part of the reason mine is higher than usual lately is because GH has been better than it's been in a while. Therefore when DD machine guns low offers and I already have a GH in the car I'll just pause them for awhile.
> 
> Also, although I really don't keep track my customer rating has been at 4.99 which is way higher than ever. Last night I had a "Karen" yelling at me complaining about the cheap bags the restaurant used. It had nothing to do with me I was just her captured audience! I had a strong suspicion she was going to downrate me and at the end of the night my rating went down to 4.98! I couldn't care less, anything over 4.8 is good by NY standards, it's a rough crowd here!


Perhaps she uses the bags as garbage bags...
I managed to last at 5 for over 250 deliveries. Now I am at 4.99. Usually the 4 or less come in threes for me. We'll see.
I have noticed that on average, it takes me 370 deliveries to rotate out a less than 5 rating.
It has taken from 250 up to 450 orders to get 100 ratings.


----------

